# Sera floredepot and Sand



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi,

I have added 3cm of Sera Floredepot and capped it up with 3.5cm of Sand in a 90L tank with 36W of light, EI dosing, CO2 and mainly want to plant Eleocharis Parvula.

Will this substrate be sufficient taking into account all of the above?

Thanks.


----------

